# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نصب ویندوز با استفاده از شبکه

## msaleh22

با سلام
من می خوام روی یک کامپیوتر ویندوز xp نصب کنم البته با استفاده از یک کامپیوتر که روش سون نصب است ، من میتونم دو تا سیستمو با هم شبکه کنم
اگه میتونید لطف کنید کمکم کنید :گریه:  :گریه: 
با تشکر

----------


## razeghi_loved

ببخشيد اما انگار شما دو تا سوال كرديد 
يكي :نمي تونيد دو تا سیستمو با هم شبکه کنم
دومي : كه مي خواهيد از روي شبكه روي يك كامپيوتر ديگه ويندوز نصب كنيد
اگر اين طوري هست كه سوال اول بايد بگي مراحل كارت چيه سويچ داري چي داري چي مي خواهي
براي سوال دوم هم بايد ويندوز سرور داشته باشي كه يه سرويسي داره براي اينكه ويندوز ها رو از روي شبكه نصب كني كه البته كمي مشكل است

----------


## msaleh22

ممنون از پاسختون 
من دو تا سیستمو با کابل کراس به طور مستقیم شبکه کردم و رو اولی ویندوز سون نصبه ،حالا میخام رو دومی از رو دی وی دی رام یا یه درایو مجازی ویندوز ایکس پی نصب کنم  :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## razeghi_loved

گفتم اين كار فقط توسط ويندوز سرور 2003 يا 2008 امكان پذير است 
باز يه نگاه به اين لينك ها بنداز
http://blog.somamus.com/?p=1555#more-1555
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...20(WS.10).aspx

----------


## f_g1348

با تشكر از شما
ولي من يه سوال داشتم و اون هم اينه كه نميشه يه كاري روي سرور كرد كه به صورت اتوماتيك و از روي سرور بشه ويندوز رو روي كلاينت نصب كرد و مراجعه به كلاينت نكرد؟
با تشكر

----------


## razeghi_loved

> گفتم اين كار فقط توسط ويندوز سرور 2003 يا 2008 امكان پذير است 
> باز يه نگاه به اين لينك ها بنداز
> http://blog.somamus.com/?p=1555#more-1555
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766320(WS.10).aspx


وارد این لینک ها شوید توضیحات کامل هست 
در ضمن جواب شما بله هست می تونید از روی سرور به راحتی ویندوز نصب کنید فقط یه بار باید پای کلاینت برید و تنظیمات DHCP رو معرفی کنی همین

----------


## zambur

سلام به همه دوستانی که در این فروم زحمت میکشن. 
من میخوام از دو تنظیم مختلف برای یک کانکشن استفاده کنم.مثلا اگر در حالت اول باشم از IP:192.168.1.1 و اگر در حالت دوم باشم از IP:192.168.4.22 استفاده کنم.کارت شبکه من فقط یه دونس.آنبورده.میخوام بدونم با چه ترفندی میشه اینکارو کرد؟ خواستم با ساخت یوزر در ویندوز اینکارو بکنم اما نشد. 
اگر کسی بلده کمکم کنه . مرسی

----------

